# Viega or Geberit Mapress Copper Pressfit tube & Fittings



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I need to source 3 ft off 22mm, 28mm & 42mm Copper tube and 1 or 2 off bends, couplings tees and adaptors in the above approved brands!
These sizes are not standard in Aust or NZ. (We've created our own just to be different). I cannot order these here because I need to buy minimum order qty's of 10pcs and min length of 15ft of tube from the manufacturers. The adaptors need to be NPT which is not common here either
Can anyone recommend a supplier/distributor on the west coast I could source from and have them flown out?
I'm reconfiguring pipe layout on existing HWT's and solenoids. Can't access the coils due to the shape of the crawlspace. I'd take pics but not permitted
It's for a luxury yacht. I'm pretty sure this superyacht is owned by a US senator. This boat is similar size to Larry Ellison's (Oracle fame) boat, so about twice the size of a plumbers fishing boat!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

My fishing boat is only 16ft, cry...


----------

